# Heads up on a nice QT 12 w/ tiller.



## Scott Nelson (Nov 9, 2004)

I ran across a fella working on a QT 12 hydro with a VGC tiller and 48"deck today. He does mechanic work around a small town near me and said that he picked up the Bolens from a widow. Her husband didn't like to grease anything and it needed nearly every bearing and bushing. He has painstakingly replaced all of the wearing bearings and is down to finding a replacement hydro fan. This is a very nice tractor that I don't need. If anybody is interested I bet it could be had for about 1500. Call me and I'll get you in touch with him. (417) 293-8930


----------

